# Shoe Leather Brisket



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, tried another brisket.  It's tough as nails.  I've done way better than this.  I'd like some input from people that really love their brisket.

Here's what I done:

- 15 pound brisket.  My butcher is a top notch butcher.  I've used his briskets before, and I've had excellent results.  Sealed in a vacuum bag, and stored in the fridge at the butcher.  It wasn't sitting "out exposed to the air" in a display fridge.  In fact it had quite a bit of moisture this time around.

- Cut it in half to fit on my WSM 18.  

- Trimmed the fat.  Quite a bit of it.  First time doing so, because I was planning on brining it, which I did.  I thought the fat cap would have messed up the one side of it, so I took it off.  Pretty much all of it.  

- Brined it.  1 gallon water, 1 cup salt, into a fresh vacuum bag, set for marinading.  Given the right dimensions for the cut, these bags were a good choice for such marinading.  They then both fit into my lower crisper.  I put in some fresh herbs as well, Thyme & Oregano.  Not sure if they did anything.  Brining went overnight to 3pm.  

- Wolfe Original on the flat, Wolfe Original (one side) and Wolfe Bold (other side) on the point.  I do note that I use these rubs a lot, and they have a significant amount of salt in them.  

- Apple chunks, Cherry chips, both soaked for 20 minutes, into the fire at 0 minutes.  Smoked for 9 hours, 30 minutes to 190°F.  Actual temp of smoker got up to 250°F.  

- Meat wrapped at 150°F.  Took the point up to 190°F.  Sorry, didn't do the toothpick test, as I felt the meat around 145°F when I wrapped it, and it felt pretty solid.  I thought wrapping it and bring the temp up would help.  

- Took it off, left in the foil overnight to this morning at room temp.  It was still pretty hard.  I cut it today with my trusty electric knife and electric fork, and it was pretty tough.  The only soft part was inside the point where that nudge of fat is.  

I'd like to see what I've done wrong.  Unfortunately, a brisket is big, and I can't scarf one down in an afternoon.  Testing brisket is a long process, longer if your results are tough, because you can't give it away. 

I have some notes here I just found (VERY useful now that I'm done) from JB, but I won't release them until I see what others say about the process I followed.  

Sorry, no pictures. I'm sure you all know what I mean when I say "dry meat".  

Thanks for the input, folks!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 1, 2010)

I run mine up to a little over 225 then wrap and chuck it in a cooler that I have preheated with hot tap water. Works for me.

Pigs


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that hot, eh?  Maybe I am taking it off too low.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 1, 2010)

What was the temp of the flat when you took off? Don't say 150.


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

190.  Foiled just south of 150.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 1, 2010)

hmm .. shouldn't be too bad then.
Personally, I take mine to 205. If I foil, I do it at 160. 
Was the raw brisket in the bag "floppy"? That's what I look for.
I've heard of people brining for two hours and then injecting...dunno..never tried it.

If it were me, I'd start getting some smaller flats to practice on. That's the fun part


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, it was a nice piece of meat.  I've always had a problem with brisket.  Not this bad though.  I've injected, brined once before, always somewhat dry.  I am starting to think it's the amount of salt in the rub, as I am quite liberal with that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you let the rub sit? or put it on just before?
Try one with just black pepper and a lil sprinkle of kosher salt!


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

Rubbed it maybe 20 minutes in advance, after the brine ended.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds to me like it dried out cause you took the fat cap off of the bottom. Did you separate the flat or just cut it in half?   Just plain cutting it I would guess might lead to juices running out of it too. (Someone correct me if i'm wrong here).


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

I cut it in half because it was too big for the WSM 18. I've had it quite moist with the cap on it before.  Even with Zatarains, which is super salty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2010)

#1 - The only thing that will make a brisket dry, is by overcooking it.
#2 - The only thing that will make a brisket tough is under cooking it.

Temps do not determine doneness, 'tenderness' does.  Couple of things I think messed this brisket up.  

#1 - Cutting it in half.  This gives you two separate pieces of the same cut that are now different thickness's, etc.  Next time, bend the brisket in half, kinda like a coke can is under it, within a couple hours it will have shrunk enough to fit.
#2 - Brining.  Sure you can, but it's not necessary.
#3 - You determined doneness by temperature and not by probing. Temps are a guide, not a rule as to when a meat is broken down and tender.  I've had briskets that have been tender at 185* and others that went to 205*.  Use temp as a guide to 'when' to begin checking for temps.  *How accurate are your pit and meat probe's?*
#4 - You foiled fairly early, but that would not affect the finished product other than the lack of bark.  Foil when the brisket has a nice bark or in the 160-165* range.
#5 - The point will take quite a bit longer to get to 'tender' than than the flat.

No is the answer to the question in your e-mail you sent.  _Do you think the salt in the rubs might be a contributing factor?_  Even after brining.....

Last but not least.............I never trim a brisket until after it's cooked


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

OK, thanks for the input Larry.  Here's some points:

1.  This 15 pound brisket is a smaller one.  I've had 17 and 18 pound briskets, even when done, wouldn't have fit.  Should I just get smaller briskets?

2.  All I get from people is "brine it, brine it".  I would rather not, as it's a long step.  

3.  Temperatures...I have one of those instant digital thermometers, and 2 wireless ones.  I use the WSM pit probe.  

4.  Neither point nor flat got tender.  

So the approach would be:

- don't cut it
- wrap at 165
- don't brine
- test for tender, not temperature (easy toothpick?)

Cheers


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> OK, thanks for the input Larry.  Here's some points:
> 
> 1.  This 15 pound brisket is a smaller one.  *I've had 17 and 18 pound briskets, even when done, wouldn't have fit.  Should I just get smaller briskets?*
> 2.  All I get from people is "brine it, brine it".  I would rather not, as it's a long step.
> ...



The above actually spells it out in my opinion........if you're briskets are NOT shrinking, you're temps are much lower than what your thermometer says.........even a 15-18lb brisket will fit after 2-3 hours of cooking and rendering......

Go to HERE order a Maverick ET-73, should be the cheapest Maverick around.  Tell Finney, Larry said hey.

If you already have one, test both probes in boiling water.  They should be within +/- 2-3 degrees of 212*.


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

No, they are shrinking, but never enough to fit into a WSM 18.  Have a look at this brisket.  You will see that if it shrinks to about half it's size, it should fit:

[youtube:1e1m7ulq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkXaTvz03oI[/youtube:1e1m7ulq]

LOL that was done a year ago tomorrow.  

I have 3 digital thermometers, 2 of them are wireless, one of them is a Maverick (it kept breaking on me, I think 4 or 5 times), and I have instant thermometers as well.  Last thing I need is another thermometer.  I've been calibrating them for some time now.  They work fine.  And you should also calibrate at 0'C as well.  Just testing boiling water means nothing.  You're checking a slope, not just a single point.  

Cheers


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2010)

Well Larry is giving you some good advice seems like. One tip I give is dont cut the brisket half in two. Just bundle it up like an inch worm accordian style etc. so you can get the lid down on it. Top rack fat down. Once it coughs up some fat it will shrink up and fit just fine and it dont much matter how big it is to start with. I do 17 pounders like that quite a bit. I would not bother to brine it. I dont know whut Pig's is smoking wrapping at 225. Hogdady must have sent him a Care package

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd love to see you put 17 pounds of brisket onto the top of a WSM 18".  I have no clue how you do it.  Please take measurements so I can see how to do it.  

During this last smoke, I cut it in half, put a rib rack on top of the point, then put the flat on top of that.  That was the lower shelf.  Top shelf was 3 racks of ribs.  The point on this took up the lower shelf alone.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2010)

Just scrunch it up and tuck it inside the lid. Sounds like you go a massive cooking project going on there. Guess an efficiency exspurt injuneer just cut everything up to fit like a jig saw puzzle. You ever try to let the point drip on the flat? Done it thataway on big pits a few times. Never bothered with it on the R2D2's. Think the moisture level suffered by separating the two pieces. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2010)

I've folde my almost in half to fit it on a WSM. As it shrinks, it will unfold itself.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 2, 2010)

Beef can be a bitch on the smoker. I tanked a chuck roast this past weekend. Damn, that thing was tough to beat hell. Made beef stew out of that bad boy. That came out good. Brisket comes out spot on good from time to time, most of the time it's for soup or stew. Don't feel bad, Any thing is easy if you know how. I obviously do not.  

Pigs


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 2, 2010)

I am hell bent to get this thing done.  What completely frustrates me is that I'm getting farther away every time I do the thing.  There are so many videos of people that whip it out and get it right.  So frustrating.  

Bigwheel:  Honestly, you kidding me?  I'm serious when I say these things are surfboards.  I spent 90 minutes reviewing YouTube on American briskets and most of them are only points.  The 15 pounders I bring home are absolute beasts.  

Even so, if I bought a point from my butcher, it's still cut.  Not like any brisket I bought is actually sealed at any end.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 2, 2010)

Its actually real easy just like Nick said. Make it hump up in a an inverted "U" shape which would put the top of the U up inside of the lid. Scoot the sides in so you can get the lid on it. It doesnt seem to hurt it a bit to touch the sides of the lid. It will soon shrink up enough to fit the grate. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm just saying it still won't fit.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 2, 2010)

Well have you tried it? Maybe those WSMs have funny lids. Is it torpedo shaped? You might have to break down and buy an ECB. They got big deep dome shaped lids. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you serious?  What part of "I have a WSM 18" is confusing?  You said you put full 17 pound briskets in them all the time.  Try to stay with the thread, ok?  

I've done many briskets and none of these would ever fit into a single layer of the WSM.  Have you read a single thing I've said here?  Did you actually see the video I posted?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I saw a video installing an antenna. And watching you guys finish concrete................... all I can say is don't quit your day job!


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 2, 2010)

In this thread.  I wasn't finishing any concrete, and I'm not Italian.  My day job is a lot more than finishing concrete.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 2, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> In this thread.  I wasn't finishing any concrete, and I'm not Italian.  My day job is a lot more than finishing concrete.


A lot more than finishing concrete? That would make you a shit stirrer, asshole! And for what it's worth, it's the Portuguese who finish concrete, not the Italians! Once a frog, always a frog!


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually, it was in reference to the guy who was actually doing the concrete.  Remember you saying something about my day job?  You got your answer to your shit disturbing question.  And with the largest population of Italians outside of Italy, Toronto certainly demonstrates Italians and concrete.  Frogs are the French.


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 2, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't have cut it. I would think a smaller piece of meat will dry out faster. When I have a big boy brisket like that, I use the handles on the top rack to hold both ends so the brisket is kind of bent up in the middle. As it cooks it will shrink and fit nicely on the top rack of your WSM. I usually cook my briskets on the smoker at 225 then pull it off at 190, foil, and let it sit in a cooler for an hour or more then slice. That's just how I do it and there are people on this board who know way more then me with a boatload of experience. Just my 02 cents. Thanks for listening


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 2, 2010)

I am going to start looking for smaller briskets. Some of the briskets I've seen mentioned on Youtube are actually just points, which are a lot thicker.  

Thanks for the post.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 3, 2010)

Rich, a 15-16lb brisket will fit on an 18" WSM.  Pick it up in the center of the brisket, let it flop and then tuck the ends under the handles.  If that won't work stick a soda can under it,  to prop it up in the center.  2-3 hours later remove the can.  I have pictures of a big one I did a long time ago, I'll search for the pic's.

Depending on your resources, look for a 'flat' in cryovac with alot of fat on it and don't trim it.  They whould be between 8-10lbs.  Or get a packer and have the butcher separate it for you to simplify things until you get a handle on the 'whole' brisket.


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 3, 2010)

The one in that film I posted wouldn't have fit at all.  I'll make some measurements.  That's why I was asking to see it done, because these things come and they're insanely big.  

Isn't the point the better part of the two?  I've always enjoyed the point much more than the flat.  I noticed in some competitions that the flat is submitted.


----------



## BBQ_ Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, read enough on this, and watched your video.
First off you need to take advise from some of your compadres, and not contradict what they are saying.
Second off you need to stick to the size brisket that fits for your pit, or get a bigger pit. Don't cut in 1/2.
Third, where I live, brisket is what we do. I have won a lot of trophies at comps for brisket.
With that said, I never, repeat Never stick a temp fork in a brisket while it is cooking!  You are just asking for it to be dry that way.
I never leave mine on to smoke for more than 4 hours. Then I wrap in double wrapped aluminum foil for the duration.
If I can't find a super trimmed brisket, then I trim it myself. I also will place 4 slices of thick cut bacon on till I get ready to wrap.
I also heavily squirt a mixter of apple juice, and apple cider vinagar fairly often till I get ready to wrap in foil.
I never go above 250F on the pit while brisket is on. Even after wrapped, I will usually leave em on overnight after I wrap them.
When you take them off, let it rest in the foil for about an hour. Cutting too soon will let all the juices run out resulting in a tough dry brisket.
One thing I did notice on your video was the grain of the meat. Don't just check for the "bend" test when buying brisket, but look closer at the grain of the meat. Meat from a 5 year old cow isn't nearly as tough as that from a 25 year old bull.
Not sure if/what type wood you use. I use live oak, cause that is what is plentifull in my area. No matter what wood you use, look for the "Blue Smoke" Google it.
Regards,
Mike


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for those tips Mike. Not sure that hard headed boy pay you any mind of course He seems to be in the throes of a cyber temper tantrum. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 3, 2010)

OK, you are right.  I bought the brisket, saw it, noted it wouldn't fit, but you think it's just attitude.  I measured both just now.  I won't fit.  It's 5 to 6 inches longer, and crumpling it up inside the dome of what I own, the WSM 18, won't work.  I've asked people to provide a demonstration, but nobody seems to have that available.  My "compadres" say they do it all the time (bigwheel) but no evidence whatsoever.  I provided a video over a year ago, where I specifically say it won't fit.  Not good enough for you.

I can only get the briskets I can get.  In fact I find it strange that I can only get things that big.  That was why my response to the size of it was just that in the video.  

I've never owned a temperature fork.  I never said I have ever owned a temperature fork.  Like I said, I have wireless thermometers with thermoprobes, and a similar instant thermometer.  

I'm starting to think I have to post pictures of everything I use.  

So you don't even take any temperature.  You live in South Texas.  It snowed here last night.  What should I do?  I am thinking my WSM would be out of fuel by morning.  I've left the meat in the foil, and while it has rendered fluid in it, it's not like the brisket is tender or moist.  The butcher I am using is in a top market in Toronto.  One of the staff members asked me if I was making jerky, and I said I was going to smoke it.  They know me well, and their meat is top notch.  

I'm using lump charcoal (Royal Oak) and this time around 3 chunks of apple, and a container (large yogourt size) of cherry chips, both for smoke.  Everything else I smoke is just excellent.  Brisket, where I've tried brining, injecting, trimming/not trimming fat, wrapping, it just comes out worse every time.  

Anyway, next time I'm going to try the following:

- smaller brisket that will fit
- not trimming it (I trimmed this one, it was super dry, previous non-trimmed were much better)
- wrapping around 165
- taking temperature up to 205'F

BTW I'm STILL looking around the Internet for pics of packers and mine are longer.  If I can find one that's smaller, I can get 2 and take them to different temperatures.  

Cheers


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually, bigwheel, when I post information and videos, they are for a reason.  Before you start lecturing, you might want to review them.


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 3, 2010)

I found out why my briskets won't fit.  Or, a suggestion as to why they don't fit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef#American_primal_cuts

Different cut altogether.


----------



## BBQ_ Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

This is what I'm talking about. If ya want desent brisket, time to start looking into a better pit.

Mike


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 3, 2010)

Great video. Old school rules. We did not have a cab with AC or a fancy sound system. Just drove the old IH on top of a seat with the old 4 cylinder gas motor whaling away.  Oats were the worst. After rain, they were dirty as all get out. I'll do corn any time.

Pigs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 4, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> I found out why my briskets won't fit.  Or, a suggestion as to why they don't fit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef#American_primal_cuts
> 
> Different cut altogether.


What cut are you using?


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 4, 2010)

Brisket.


----------



## BBQ_ Mike (Nov 4, 2010)

A couple of other tricks to try. After looking at the chart for brisket sizes you posted.
Ask your butcher if he will seperate the point from the flat for you. The point by itself is excellent for making chopped sandwiches.
Also ask him to cut the flat into 3 seperate flats for you. Most butchers are glad to do this for you. With the size of your grill, a big brisket is too hard to cook, and get it right. Just cook one at a time. Seal and freeze rest for other cooks.
Might want to add a small bottle of zesty italian dressing to your marinade. Imparts another layer of flavor plus the oil in it helps with moisture in the meat.
Try to cook indirect. Heat on one side, brisket on the other.
Place a pan directly under brisket with 1/2 apple juice and 1/2 water.
Hope some of this helps.
Mike


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 4, 2010)

I prefer the point, actually.  On a Weber site I saw how the two cuts are separated after smoking.  Can you elaborate on how to cut the brisket?  I usually just separate the flat from the point along that border between the two.  That way it fits on the WSM.  The WSM is 100% indirect heat.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread is awesome! 
Learning so much here! 
Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2010)

Me too. I feel like have got a BA in brisket cooking just from reading all this stuff. I dont watch movies too much. The only person I ever met who approaches Bee Rich's level of ego and temper throwing ability was an old boy from Jouston named Michael DeBakey. Me and him got big time drunk in a Motel bar in Wilbarger County one dark night. I will take a wild stab on Rich's profession. Heart surgeon maybe?

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you have a problem with English?  Or just people in general?   You asked me questions and I answered them.  So you don't read the thread, you don't review what I posted (the video had a clear picture and an indication of how it couldn't fit), then you ask again.  Strange place for someone who doesn't read much, to be spending time.  Honestly, you push the button in the middle.  It's really quite simple and completely in the realm of the subject.  That's not ego, that's called discussion.  Did you and Michael have a good time?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are 2 -15lb Briskets placed exactly as I described.  Bent in the center, the other is forced between the top handles and foiled to prevent burning.









Here is another 15lb brisket that I separated the point from the flat before cooking and cooked on my kettle.  In any event a 15-20lb brisket will fit on a WSM .

One more note: Again, I don't trim until after the brisket is cooked and I don't spray for that matter.  Probing a brisket for doneness will NOT dry it out either.


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Larry.  The link I posted shows that we have different cuts here in Canada.  We have a British cut system, so the 15 pounds is much longer.  I wish I could get the US cuts as they're thicker.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah me and the old Doc had a good time till he started throwing his little temper fits. 

bigwheel


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I'm glad that you shared this little historical tidbit with us.  It was very useful.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 5, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics, Larry.  The link I posted shows that we have different cuts here in Canada.  We have a British cut system, so the 15 pounds is much longer.  I wish I could get the US cuts as they're thicker.



Okay, I finally got around to watching and seeing the video........the brisket WOULD have fit, IF folded and cooked properly.  I'm not trying to argue or disagree, but I've seen briskets that big cooked on a WSM and have cooked one myself, still searching for the pic's, think they're on my dead puter.


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a local chef who knows Canadian cuts of meat to verify if we indeed have British cuts.  All the briskets I've seen so far, including yours, are thicker.  The ones I get, like the video, look like surfboards, with the single end (point) being somewhat thicker, which is the end that usually has the better results.  

Now, having said that, I don't mind cutting the flat off.  I've done it once where it was quite nice, but I built my smoking database after that.  That used Zatarains without taking the cap off, and smoking with cap on topside.  It was fantastic.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 5, 2010)

Ask a Butcher ...not a Chef. Ask how the cut you get ... compares to NAMP #120. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brisket


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 5, 2010)

He is one as well.  I'll be asking 2 other people as well, one being my butcher.  That link is the one I posted.  I'm suspecting we are the British system.

Update:  Actually this is the link I submitted:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef#Cuts


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> BeeRich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain these few posts. You find out why yours don't fit saying its a different cut altogether, than I ask what cut and you say brisket. Bigwheel is right with your temper tantrums!


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 5, 2010)

You want to know why?  You didn't look at the link, did you?  Either that, or you don't know where Canada's history comes from.  It's not my temper, it's your plain inability to follow a thread.  No wonder you agree with bigwheel.  

If you want a hint, read the rest of the thread.  Yes, yes, I know, it means you have to follow a thread.  Too much work?  I'm not going to explain it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 5, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> He is one as well.  I'll be asking 2 other people as well, one being my butcher.  That link is the one I posted.  I'm suspecting we are the British system.
> 
> Update:  Actually this is the link I submitted:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef#Cuts



Yes... My link refers to what we have, along with a specific # from an association that can be used as a comparison when you ask your contacts. 
It will be interesting to see how Canada compares cuts to US. Seriousness!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> You want to know why?  You didn't look at the link, did you?  Either that, or you don't know where Canada's history comes from.  It's not my temper, it's your plain inability to follow a thread.  No wonder you agree with bigwheel.
> 
> If you want a hint, read the rest of the thread.  Yes, yes, I know, it means you have to follow a thread.  Too much work?  I'm not going to explain it.


No need to read the whole "Fing" thing! I CAN FIT AN 17 LB BRISKET ON MY 18" WSM! I've also fit 58 lbs of picnics on it! Would you like a little cheese with your WHINE!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 5, 2010)

Bets on when this thread gets locked?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2010)

Should have been locked after the first post!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 6, 2010)

This is getting humorous eh? Jesus loves you Rich. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2010)

Nick has made another friend.  Read the whole thread Nick and you will better understand it you IDIOT!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 6, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nick has made another friend.  Read the whole thread Nick and you will better understand it you IDIOT!


There's more to it other than somebody can't fold a brisket under itself?


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 6, 2010)

Nick, and you claim I'm having a tantrum?  Your blood pressure just shot up past anything reasonable.  Quite simply put, you haven't read the thread.  You still don't get it.  All the information is here, some in duplicate.  If you don't like the topic, the thread, the people, then stop replying.  Go elsewhere.  If you are interested in the topic, and the issue, then you will take the time out to read what's here, and where it currently stands.  I'm actually interested to see if I am indeed buying something different than what is available to you.  It's part of learning, which is why I am here.  If you don't want people discussing things like that, then you're in the wrong place.  It's the very reason why this forum is here.  And if that's how you respond to people pushing through questions to find an answer...then keep your day job, whatever that is.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Rich since I guessed you dead center on being a cranky heart surgeon I would now like to take a crack at trying to figger out Nick's day job. Prob be something like putting wheels on miscarriages over at the horspital. Wow now if this be true yall are both in the medical field. Aint that remarkable?

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> Nick, and you claim I'm having a tantrum?  Your blood pressure just shot up past anything reasonable.  Quite simply put, you haven't read the thread.  You still don't get it.  All the information is here, some in duplicate.  If you don't like the topic, the thread, the people, then stop replying.  Go elsewhere.  If you are interested in the topic, and the issue, then you will take the time out to read what's here, and where it currently stands.  I'm actually interested to see if I am indeed buying something different than what is available to you.  It's part of learning, which is why I am here.  If you don't want people discussing things like that, then you're in the wrong place.  It's the very reason why this forum is here.  And if that's how you respond to people pushing through questions to find an answer...then keep your day job, whatever that is.




I couldn't agree more..........Nick, if you can't read the post and understand it, you should go elsewhere.  Rich is trying to figure how things are different here and in CA.  If you can't take the time to read and understand, YOU should remove yourself from this thread.  You comments add nothing.............

P.S. have you seen my mistress?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 6, 2010)

Well... all I learned so far is that the cows are really old and tough in Canada. 
Good thing I can just Q flats from younger tender US cows.
It's a wonder how Diva ever made it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Well... all I learned so far is that the cows are really old and tough in Canada.
> Good thing I can just Q flats from younger tender US cows.
> It's a wonder how Diva ever made it.



READ THE THREAD dumbass


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 6, 2010)

(face palm) ...


----------



## BeeRich (Nov 6, 2010)

Of course you care.  You're here in the thread.  Did you miss that part?  It's a good thing you can't read.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## BeeRich (Nov 6, 2010)

For someone that doesn't care, you spend a lot of time ... wasting your own time.  You could be perfecting your banjo pluckin.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2010)

BeeRich said:
			
		

> For someone that doesn't care, you spend a lot of time ... wasting your own time.  You could be perfecting your banjo pluckin.




I couldn't agree more.  Scotty & Nick stop the nonsense........this is Canadian brisket vs. US brisket, neither of you obviously have no clue.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 6, 2010)

Where's Patiodaddio when we need him?  I bet he could clear this whole thing up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 6, 2010)

5 page rule...


----------

